# Abills



## congavangkiev (May 4, 2009)

I use freebsd VR 7.2,I user abills -poptop-(vpn)-freeradius.(sever count megabyte client).
Now web server working ,VPN work. But when i connect VPN ,the first connect VPN very good,after i disconnect VPN,after 1 or 2 sec i connect VPN, computer say error 629 the connection was close by the remote computer(server i don't change something).
And now i go 
#more /var/log/ppp.log
May  5 00:58:32 admin ppp[44947]: Error: ipcp_InterfaceUp: unable to set ip address
May  5 00:58:32 admin ppp[44947]: Warning: ipv4_Input: IPCP not open - packet dropped
now what i do ????
Say me please??


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (May 14, 2009)

Hmm.. just a guess but maybe you have IP address conflict?


----------

